# Shopify vs the world



## JunglistNetwork (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi

New user (so sorry if this has been covered)....But i've been using Shopify for about a year now and it all seems ok, but i'd love to know how people who switched too it or from it find it? or find new platforms in comparison?


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

You can use Bigcartel


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

I switched from Shopify over to wix a year ago. I like it but there is a big drawback right now, and that is that they only allow you to have 2 options, such as size and color, per product. So if I want to make a design and have it available also as a long sleeve, sweatshirt, etc. I have to create a new product. Pretty annoying! They have a feature request in for more options but they haven't moved on it yet so I'm probably going to jump ship soon.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Agree with Brandon, Big Cartel is a viable option and less expensive. They only use paypal for payment though, I believe.

We've been using Shopify since they opened. We were one of the first 100 sites to join. We have no complaints. Zero downtime. That's important.



32R said:


> I switched from Shopify over to wix a year ago. I like it but there is a big drawback right now, and that is that they only allow you to have 2 options, such as size and color, per product. So if I want to make a design and have it available also as a long sleeve, sweatshirt, etc. I have to create a new product. Pretty annoying! They have a feature request in for more options but they haven't moved on it yet so I'm probably going to jump ship soon.


I think you'll find most e-commerce solutions this way. There are workarounds; Place color and style in one dropdown box. Example White Long Sleeve, White Short Sleeve, Black Long Sleeve, etc. I see many sites do this. I think we've even done it once or twice. 

What I'm waiting for is for some theme designer to come up with a method where just the artwork is displayed and when clicked buyer has the option of getting that design on a tee, hoodie, long sleeve, etc. Kinda like this https://www.shirtpunch.com


----------



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

I use Go Daddy's "online store" and like it. Very user friendly.


----------



## kentzach94 (Oct 26, 2015)

32R said:


> I switched from Shopify over to wix a year ago. I like it but there is a big drawback right now, and that is that they only allow you to have 2 options, such as size and color, per product. So if I want to make a design and have it available also as a long sleeve, sweatshirt, etc. I have to create a new product. Pretty annoying! They have a feature request in for more options but they haven't moved on it yet so I'm probably going to jump ship soon.


32R,

I'm pretty sure you can do this. I've been using shopify for over a year and I offer my designs in multiple options.

Here's a screenshot. 








Here's what it would look like on the product page:


----------



## Kastron (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello! I've been using Shopify for a year now, and I find it really useful thing. I use the templates from the http://www.templatemonster.com/shopify-themes.php website, and they work great for any purpose. I can recommend it to you too, guys


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

kentzach94 said:


> 32R,
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can do this. I've been using shopify for over a year and I offer my designs in multiple options.
> 
> ...


Hey There,
Yeah I figured it out. I had to upgrade to the new Wix editor, thanks!


----------



## twoured (Mar 17, 2016)

I think Magento is a good alternative for both beginners to e-commerce and professionals


----------



## twoured (Mar 17, 2016)

Beginners will appreciate the friendly design that takes you by the hand through the whole process of building a great-looking store. While professional users can take advantage of the multitude of options and settings that it has to offer.


----------

